# Ischial Bursitis Anyone?



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been training for a double century ride the middle of July, the STP. I was diagnosed with Ischial Bursitis a couple of weeks ago. My doctor said to get some PT, ease up on the riding and apply ice. Looking for advice from someone that has delt with it. Here's a little background on myself:

Im 53 and started ridding again last summer after a couple years off. I weigh 178, lost 30+ lbs since December. I've logged 1250 mi in the last 3 months, mostly following the STP suggested milage, with 2 tough century's completed this month. I'm doing another one next Saturday. I just started to get the sitbone issue, swelling a month ago when the saddle time went up. It's not really painful, but its causing me to scale back my milage in an effort to calm it down.

I've been fitted by a physical therapist that's an avid cyclist, and has a great reputation with local cyclists. I'm ridding a Roubaix Expert and the saddle is a Selle Anatomica. I've slowly tweaked the tilt, height and setback in small increments, with no positive results. 

So, I guess I'm wondering if I should continue to manage it, or start looking at other saddles. The thing is, the saddle doesn't really seem uncomfortable to me. I'm only 6 weeks out from my goal of the STP, a little concerned about changing things like saddles out at this point. 

Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## authalic (Mar 21, 2013)

I had bursitis in my knee (pes anserine bursitis) when I was ramping up my running mileage about 8 years ago. Not quite the same thing, I know. I saw a sports medicine doctor who set me up with PT and a list of strengthening exercises, but a prescription NSAID (diclofenac) helped most in the short term. I was feeling much less pain within a week.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I haven't dealt with it but your issue seems to have a common theme with other problems. It appears you are increasing your ride times a bit too fast for your body to catch up. Having looked at the saddle you you have I can't see that the issue is tied to the saddle or the bike.


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

mikerp said:


> I haven't dealt with it but your issue seems to have a common theme with other problems. It appears you are increasing your ride times a bit too fast for your body to catch up. Having looked at the saddle you you have I can't see that the issue is tied to the saddle or the bike.


Could very well be right, I jumped from 70+ mi rides to a couple Century's pretty quick. But I have eased up the following week after each Century to recover. 

I have a final Century this Saturday to complete and then it's a weeks vacation off the bike. I'm going to do a couple mid week short high intensity rides with lots of hills, and a mid to longish weekend ride every week or two. As long as I can manage or improve the situation up to the double ill be fine. Then it's rest time!


----------



## Pablomac (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello,
I was just diagnosed with the same problem. Have tried multiple things, I also stopped riding for three months and just started again last week but the inflammation returned.
if you are in Seattle can you give me contact info for your physical therapist?

thank you


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Pablomac said:


> Hello,
> I was just diagnosed with the same problem. Have tried multiple things, I also stopped riding for three months and just started again last week but the inflammation returned.
> if you are in Seattle can you give me contact info for your physical therapist?
> 
> thank you


Sorry, I'm located over in Spokane. I've taken it real easy for the last 5 months, just gearing up to start ramping up the training again. I did finish the 1 day STP with no problems, and amazingly my sit bones were no more of an issue than doing a century. I'm going to have another bike fit soon, and possibly try another saddle. It's frustrating, wish you the best.


----------



## Cshellyg (Dec 29, 2021)

choppedsled said:


> I've been training for a double century ride the middle of July, the STP. I was diagnosed with Ischial Bursitis a couple of weeks ago. My doctor said to get some PT, ease up on the riding and apply ice. Looking for advice from someone that has delt with it. Here's a little background on myself:
> 
> Im 53 and started ridding again last summer after a couple years off. I weigh 178, lost 30+ lbs since December. I've logged 1250 mi in the last 3 months, mostly following the STP suggested milage, with 2 tough century's completed this month. I'm doing another one next Saturday. I just started to get the sitbone issue, swelling a month ago when the saddle time went up. It's not really painful, but its causing me to scale back my milage in an effort to calm it down.
> 
> ...


I’ve been dealing with gluteal bursitis for years. I just see that this post is old. The only thing that’s helped me are platelet injections or PRP.


----------

